# Im still static for now, but did a frame notch with pics!!



## TR-dubz (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey all, ive been rubbing my axle on my mk4 gli now for quite some time. Just found a local guy who did a great job for me notching the frame. Thanks Dave!! all went smooth and i snapped some pics to show the job. enjoy...
drilling out the notch








Got ti all cut out








pefectly cut metal c piece to weld into the hole








Dave doing the weld








some finished pics


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

nice, looks like a good start:thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> nice, looks like a good start:thumbup:


it does


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

what size holesaw did you use?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

i used a 2.5 hole saw, mig welded the inside and for the finished outside put a tig weld on it. :beer:


----------



## TR-dubz (Oct 8, 2008)

SP Scirocco said:


> i used a 2.5 hole saw, mig welded the inside and for the finished outside put a tig weld on it. :beer:


Thank you dave for posting up, and for doing such a bang up job. :beer:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice! I have been trying to find out exactly what size holesaw to use... Thanks.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

SP Scirocco said:


> i used a 2.5 hole saw, mig welded the inside and for the finished outside put a tig weld on it. :beer:


holy ****. i didnt even realize that the op was from pasadena. nice work dave


TR-dubz said:


> Thank you dave for posting up, and for doing such a bang up job. :beer:



i think i know what car this is.


----------



## TR-dubz (Oct 8, 2008)

yea i kno the shagn wagn. love your car. im always with 1815 i used to have the white rc's.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

TR-dubz said:


> yea i kno the shagn wagn. love your car. im always with 1815 i used to have the white rc's.


ok. thats the car i thought it was. your **** is really low for static.


----------



## TR-dubz (Oct 8, 2008)

shagnwagn118 said:


> ok. thats the car i thought it was. your **** is really low for static.


 thanks man. but yeah im soo ready for air!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

great investment


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

thanks for the props... anyone else need one done or anybody work... let me know :beer:


----------

